# my roller pigeon video



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

Welcome
this is my roller pigeon video>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulry0n2pqi8

thanks you
iyado​


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

You truly have some beautiful birds.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pretty fantail! Didn't know whether they show off all the time like that - cool!


----------

